# __Sketchy_Dreams__〆(・∀・＠)



## Kattiel (May 10, 2014)

Sweet Dreams

​








Hi, how are you ?
Welcome to my art thread !






I hope you'll enjoy browsing through my art, feel free to drop by and leave a comment any time you want. If you have any suggestion, tip or advice please do tell me as it is much appreciated.






In here you'll find my most recent artworks featured, in case you didn't visit for a while and don't feel like searching through the pages :3



Spoiler: Recent works































Find me on Social media:



 



​
[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/td]​


----------



## Reenhard (May 10, 2014)

Looks amazing! how much are you wanting in bells?


----------



## BungoTheElf (May 10, 2014)

Ahhh I'm interested in a colored one omg those are nice ;v; Do you have a wishlist? c:

IM ALREADY FOLLOWING YOU ON DA LOL


----------



## sally. (May 10, 2014)

i'd be interested in a coloured piece ;v; i'll be willing to pay any amount of bells you feel is reasonable. please let me know~


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 10, 2014)

Definitely interested in commissioning. Have you got a set price...? Your art is absolutely stunning ^^


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 10, 2014)

Wow your art is really good... Is there any set price?


----------



## Kattiel (May 10, 2014)

Omg you're too nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wasn't expecting this much feedback so I don't have a wish list done "OTL
I'll work on it and update the thread with info as soon as I can so please keep an eye on it QuQ
Really nhhh so many interested people I just 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the set price I see many artist do similar work for around 5mil bells so I think I'll be going with that too OvO
(I'm still not familiar with tbt bells so for now I'll only accept ACNL bells)


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 10, 2014)

Hehe <: I'll definitely jump back on this thread tomorrow (it's almost 3am haha) but if I don't have anything on your wish list I'll just pay in bells c:


----------



## miko (May 10, 2014)

Your art is lovely! I'm interested in a commission.  If you aren't already full 
Thank you.


----------



## Qwerty111 (May 10, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> Omg you're too nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's about 100 TBT bells per 1mil bells, so it would be 500 TBT bells 
(Your art is really rad though, I need you to do my OC ughfhg)


----------



## Prisma (May 10, 2014)

Eeeee the colored ones! Your art is so colorful and cute. Id love to spot for commissions if you ever have any


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 10, 2014)

i would love to buy a commission from you. let us know when you open a shop!  your art is lovely.


----------



## Kattiel (May 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind comments they mean a lot QuQ
As requested I updated the first page with Commission Info so please check it out ^ ^
The people who asked for slots before I opened commissions have a reserved spot in the wait-list
Thanks everyone for your support, it makes me really happy to see many people interested in my works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope to see many of your lovely Ocs :3

And now for another artwork, this one is a chibi of my mayor for my sig :3



Spoiler


----------



## sally. (May 11, 2014)

since there's no form, here's my info~
style: tallish
refs: [x] [x] 
would you also be willing to draw me with a gijinka villager (beau)? i can pay extra if you like.
offer: i can pay 5mil.. too lazy to do the math of all the wishlist items LOL


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 11, 2014)

I want to buy a commission from you when your shop is open. <3
I love your art.:3


----------



## Luxanna (May 11, 2014)

Really like your Mirai Nikki Anime drawing


----------



## Kattiel (May 11, 2014)

@sally. Thank you, I already reserved a slot for you ^ ^
Yes I can do a gijinka together with your character no problem
Haha sorry about that I'll try to find a easier way to pay with items x'D

@Darklover currently my slots are full, but I can add you to the waitlist and I'll pm you when I have a free spot :3

Also updated the example for the tallish art if you want to check it out (it's a commission I did for gamzee in exchange for Marshal)


----------



## Elov (May 11, 2014)

Gah I would love to be put on that waitlist, but I'm just curious how much extra would it cost for two people/villagers in both styles?


----------



## sally. (May 11, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> @sally. Thank you, I already reserved a slot for you ^ ^
> Yes I can do a gijinka together with your character no problem
> Haha sorry about that I'll try to find a easier way to pay with items x'D



yay thank you ;v; how much extra would you like? 
no worries, haha! if you're not interested in bells, i can pay you with the princess set? let me know what you'd prefer.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 11, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> @Darklover currently my slots are full, but I can add you to the waitlist and I'll pm you when I have a free spot :3



That's fine, thank you. :3


----------



## Kattiel (May 11, 2014)

@Elov sure thing ^ ^
I usually double the price for couple art, so for tallish it'd be 10mil and minies 6mil :3

@sally. Since it's two characters I'd make it 10mil bells total, is that okay with you ?
Right now the bells would come in handy so I'd prefer the payment in bells :3

@Darklover my pleasure :3


----------



## sally. (May 11, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> @sally. Since it's two characters I'd make it 10mil bells total, is that okay with you ?
> Right now the bells would come in handy so I'd prefer the payment in bells :3



sure, 10mil is fine~


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 11, 2014)

oh nooo i missed slots QQ
hope to see them open soon so i can nab one! XD;


----------



## Kattiel (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys how are you ?
Honestly I've had better days,
Sometimes when I feel lonely I like to sit on my bed and hug my gloomy bear plush
And I drew this thinking about that
Not my best work, just a little doodle really...
But I thought I'd share it with you guys



Spoiler


----------



## mob (May 15, 2014)

I'm pretty well, although I hope you feel better!

"And remember that bad times... are just times that are bad."


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 15, 2014)

same, katt
though gamz-senpai gives good advice umu


----------



## miko (May 15, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> Hey guys how are you ?
> Honestly I've had better days,
> Sometimes when I feel lonely I like to sit on my bed and hug my gloomy bear plush
> And I drew this thinking about that
> ...



I wish you lots of better days to come...


----------



## Kattiel (May 17, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone for your words, that's really sweet of you QuQ
I'm feeling better already ^ ^
And I did a little doodle for those of you that aren't feeling so good
Hope you like it :3



Spoiler











@gamzee good to hear that, and thank you. I really love that quote from Katrina ^ ^

@Shirohibiki  hope you're feeling better by now, if not hope you'll feel better soon and I'm here if you ever need someone to talk to :3

@miko thanks sweetie I'm better already ^ ^


----------



## Kattiel (May 21, 2014)

My chibis were turning out weird the other day so I took a break and decided to draw something non-chibi style xD
It turned out pretty cool actually I feel like I got a little better at anatomy ^ ^

Used the art for my twitter cover


Spoiler











Also if you want to see my colouring process I made a little speedpaint (*ﾉ▽ﾉ)



Spoiler











Hope you like it, and thanks for checking ^ ^
Now I'll go back to working on miko's commission (ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 21, 2014)

Oh my god your art is so gorgeous!!! Let me know if I can be added to the waitlist. (I can pay with a Mermaid set and a princess set and some AC bells for tallish style). ^_^

If I can't be added to the wait list please let me know when more slots open up.


----------



## ethre (May 21, 2014)

You're already full!? D: I was checking out your Wishlist and I have most of the items :3


----------



## pengutango (May 21, 2014)

I saw that you have 2 spots open at the moment, so do those spots automatically go to people on the waitlist or is it still first come, first serve? Was confused by that.

I will post my request if it is first come, first serve, otherwise could I be added to the waitlist?


----------



## Kattiel (May 22, 2014)

Hey sorry for the late reply >_<"

@DrewDiddy1996 Thank you so much dear, I can add you to the waitist yes, but I've got to update the wishlist because my current commissioners are paying me in items so please keep check it when I update (I'll refer it in a post)

@sylveonsbow yes I'm full already sorry sweetie
Need to update the wishlist too because I already got some items from my current commissioners

@Pengutango there are two spots currently free in my slots because I finished the commissions for the people in those slots (I use that so people can check what I'm currently working on and have an idea of when slots will be open again) ^ ^
When the slots are cleared I'll give priority to the people in the waitlist so it's not first come first serve sorry
But as requested I can add you to the waitlist and I'll PM you when I get a free spot for you :3


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 22, 2014)

Can I ask what you mean by one big object/what that is limited to?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 22, 2014)

Woo so glad to be on the wait list!! I'll pay in AC bells if needed when the time comes. ^_^


----------



## Kattiel (May 22, 2014)

@MindlessPatch A big object can be a big plush, a dice, an hourglass, etc
When including a big object in the drawing I can draw the character interacting with it, like hugging or holding sitting on, etc
Like in these drawings ^ ^



Spoiler
















Hope I could give you an idea, as for limitations I can't really think of any right now ^ ^"


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (May 22, 2014)

Ooh so we can get a free plush villager with a tallish chibi? How much would any additional plushes cost?


----------



## pengutango (May 22, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> @Pengutango there are two spots currently free in my slots because I finished the commissions for the people in those slots (I use that so people can check what I'm currently working on and have an idea of when slots will be open again) ^ ^
> When the slots are cleared I'll give priority to the people in the waitlist so it's not first come first serve sorry
> But as requested I can add you to the waitlist and I'll PM you when I get a free spot for you :3



That's perfectly fine.  Thanks for letting me know and whoo~ can't wait to get off the waitlist. :3 On the plus side, this gives me time to figure out exactly what I want.


----------



## ethre (May 22, 2014)

Can I get on the wait list, please?


----------



## MindlessPatch (May 22, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> @MindlessPatch A big object can be a big plush, a dice, an hourglass, etc
> When including a big object in the drawing I can draw the character interacting with it, like hugging or holding sitting on, etc
> Like in these drawings ^ ^
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh I can't wait for slots to open up now~ Definitely want a plush with mine <3


----------



## Kattiel (May 24, 2014)

@DrewDiddy1996  Yes, please note that extras won't be as detailed though they're pretty much a simplified version,
Extras are 1mil each ^ ^

@pengutango No problem ^ ^
Yeah I think that's one of the pros of having a waitlist x3

@sylveonsbow  of course, I'll pm you when I have a free spot for you :3

@MindlessPatch  good to hear that ^ ^

And as of today I shall close the waitlist since school will be starting soon and I won't have that much free time anymore sorry guys :'D
But I'll keep updating the thread with more art and doodles ^ ^

In the meantime I'll leave you with miko's commission speedpaint



Spoiler


----------



## miko (May 24, 2014)

The video was a lot of fun to watch Kattiel!   Thank you so much for everything!  <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 24, 2014)

eeee i cant wait till you do mine, your art is just so lovely ///sobssss


----------



## dengit (May 26, 2014)

Gosh your art is so lovelyy. I love your shading aaa. ;u;


----------



## Kattiel (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone, that really motivates me to improve >w<
Brought some new art, a little messy doodle actually, did this in between commissions and also as stress relief..
I was kinda in a bad mood yesterday and this is the result haha :'D



Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 1, 2014)

me everyday tbh
hope youre feeling better!! lovely as usual~


----------



## Kattiel (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm feeling better already thanks ^ ^
It's just that certain things annoy me easily and all accumulated gives me a bad mood :'D
Oh that's not good, I hope you have something to distract yourself with or help you get out of it


----------



## Kattiel (Jun 2, 2014)

Today's the first day of my 2nd term and I barely slept tonight haha way to go..
I'll manage it somehow though
Just hope there'll be more people in my class, last time I was the only one in the first day.. :'D
Anyway, leaving you with a doodle (I'm starting to get addicted to doodling in black ewe")



Spoiler


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 2, 2014)

I really like your black and white doodles. (Not too sure why though) and wow your first day of second term I'm almost finished my second term (4th last week). Good luck! ^^


----------



## miko (Jun 2, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> Today's the first day of my 2nd term and I barely slept tonight haha way to go..
> I'll manage it somehow though
> Just hope there'll be more people in my class, last time I was the only one in the first day.. :'D
> Anyway, leaving you with a doodle (I'm starting to get addicted to doodling in black ewe")
> ...



I hope your first day went well!  I personally enjoy your black doodles a lot!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 2, 2014)

mmmm, your shading is delish. love it <333


----------



## Kattiel (Jun 3, 2014)

@MindlessPatch, thank you ^ ^
Although I usually make my artwork very colourful there's something about the black shading that I really love xD
Yeah, most of my friends back at my home country are almost finishing school too... 
The school year here starts and ends quite a bit late compared to other countries haha :'D
To you too !

@miko, Thanks miko
It went quite well ^ ^

@Shirohibiki,  Thank you >w<


----------



## Kattiel (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guys it's been quite some time since my last update, school has kept me busy :'D
But I found some time to make art in between of working on commissions,
Hope you like it :3



Spoiler


----------



## Capella (Jun 24, 2014)

agh you're real talented


----------



## Twinrova (Jun 24, 2014)

Omg, your art is so cute and gorgeous! I'm probably going to commission you a pic of my mayor soon! I'm about to go to sleep now lol. 
I just love your style so much!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 24, 2014)

ahhh your art continues to be utterly lovely... do you have a DA/FA/tumblr i could watch you on? uAu


----------



## Kattiel (Jun 24, 2014)

@Capella  Thank you >///<

@Twinrova  Thanks ^ ^
It'll probably take a while for me to reopen commissions since the waitlist is pretty big and I want to start money commissions to buy supplies...
We'll see how it goes -w-"
But thanks a lot for your interest 
And I hope you had a good night of sleep :3

@Shirohibiki Thank you :'D
Yes, I have a *Da* mostly for finished art and a *tumblr* for sketches and doodles as well as some inspiration posts :3


----------



## Kattiel (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi hi everyone, finally finished my current commission batch :'D
I'll go take some time to rest now -w-
Meanwhile I'll leave you with a tiny itty-bitty Miku-chan xD
I really liked how it turned out, I think I'll do some more Vocaloids soon hehe ewe



Spoiler


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jun 29, 2014)

This is so good! Your art is amazing! I would love to commission you when there  more slots open!  <3


----------



## Amyy (Jun 29, 2014)

your art is gorgeous <3

and i would also love to commission when you have slots open c:


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 29, 2014)

Still very lucky to be on your waitlist as your art is amazing and it's deff worth the wait! ^^


----------



## Kattiel (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone QuQ


----------



## mob (Jun 30, 2014)

i still really love my art piece! ! nwn


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 4, 2014)

@gamzee hehe, I'm glad to hear that ^ ^

Hey guys, back with some more art :3
This time is it's a commission I did for Yui_Z
I don't usually post commissioned work but I really really loved how this one turned out and I thought I'd share it with you guys :3



Spoiler












Also I made a price sheet for my RL commissions if you guys want to check it out ?u?
Click on it for more info on my journal
Thank you 



Spoiler









Oh and one more thing, I was wondering since I usually work super slow and doodle a lot, 
would you guys like it if I post some wips, doodles, etc ?
Thanks for checking >3<


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow that absolutely adorable. I love the I suppose you could call it the shape of the background like how the trees are tilted and stuff. I'd love to see your wips and what not ^ ^


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 4, 2014)

your art is so cute im crying


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 4, 2014)

That is so cuteee omggg <33

and I'd love to see your wips and stuff : D Good luck with your commissions too!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

out of curiosity, are you still going to be doing bell commissions? or no?


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 4, 2014)

@MindlessPatch wahh I'm so happy to hear that, when I was still thinking about it I thought it would look cool to have the background slightly rotated, I guess it worked >w<

@Netflix thank you  ; v ; 

@lynn105 thank you so much, I'll work hard (QuQ)9

@Shirohibiki yes I will do them again from time to time, but RL commissions are a priority

I'll post some wips and doodles soon then >w<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 4, 2014)

alrighty, was just curious, i understand of course c: i still gotta save up for your 'tallish' style QQQQQ i love it so much,,,


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 4, 2014)

@Shirohibiki Thank you, it makes me really happy that people appreciate my art and are willing to support it 
It really means a lot, thank you so much


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm here with wips of some things I'm working on :3
Sorry for the lack of activity, I'll try to post things more often :'D



Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## sally. (Jul 13, 2014)

it’s good to see you back once in awhile ;v; your art is lovely as always hehe i'm liking the wips and i look forward to seeing more stuff!!


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks sally, I'll keep working hard to make beautiful works ( ;`u?; )9


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 13, 2014)

looking lovely as per usual! love the intricate designs and clothing <33


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh my gosh! The chibis are amazing! And the last drawing is perfection!  


(I will request one like that some day.. hehe!)


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 14, 2014)

@Shirohibiki  Thank you ^ ^
I also love the designs of the characters, the artist did a really good job on them *O*

@Melissa-Crossing Thank you so much ; u ;

Also I finished one of the previous works, it's a special commission I'm doing for a relative hope they'll like it QuQ
Overall I'm really happy with how this turned out specially the butterflies (I didn't even know I could draw butterflies omg)
Well that's it thanks for checking ^ ^

_*Note:* The photo used in the background as well as the wood texture do *not* belong to me and I do not take credit for them_



Spoiler


----------



## mob (Jul 14, 2014)

#4 and #5 look pretty cool on that adoptable(?) sheet. 
and that picture looks lovely!


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 14, 2014)

@bot Thank you ^ ^
Oh they're not adoptables, these characters belong to Sound Horizon (now called Linked Horizon) 
They're part of their 7th Album, M?rchen (really cool songs by the way)
And thanks a lot again >w<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 14, 2014)

beautiful. absolutely stunning. the colors are so vibrant.


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 15, 2014)

@ Shirohibiki  Thank you so much !!! Q▽Q

Also adding some doodles I did, they're really crappy though I'm sorry "OTL



Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 15, 2014)

mmm, love that first one, dem chains~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 15, 2014)

Ahh your art is so off the bomb!!

Still glad to be on your waiting list and am happy to wait as long as I have too. ^_^


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 15, 2014)

@ Shirohibiki  Thank you, haha I also love chains in clothes >w<

@ DrewDiddy1996  Aww thank you so much (*ﾉ▽ﾉ)


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 15, 2014)

Do you take TBT commissions, or just in-game bells? Either way, may I be added to your waitlist? ;o; Your Minies and Tallish drawings are so cute, but I seriously can't stop staring at the drawing your did for your relative. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 28, 2014)

@Stepheroo goodness I'm so sorry for the late reply >.<"
I only do Bell commissions and the waitlist is currently closed 
There's too many people in there and I don't know when I'll be able to start working, sorry :'D
Thank you, I worked really hard on that one to make sure it was the best it could be QuQ


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 28, 2014)

Absolutely stunning work<<3 Will be keeping a hawk's eye on this shop<<(^_^


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 28, 2014)

@Kairi-Kitten  Thank you so much QuQ

Hey guys I started working on those chibis from the wips, 
I'll post them one by one as I finish :3
Thanks for checking ^ ^
I love this character like a lot seriously, if you know who she is I'll love you forever



Spoiler


----------



## Axeler137 (Jul 28, 2014)

So I'm just gonna stalk this thread till you have open slots! So beautiful! 0_0
I love it.


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 28, 2014)

Just wanted to pop in and say that Kattie is an absolute joy to work with.  Anyone who is considering a USD commission should definitely do it.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 29, 2014)

And so the stalking continues. Ohohoho.


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 29, 2014)

@Axeler137 Thank you ^ ^

@Oblivia  Wahhh you're too sweet Q///Q 
I love working with you too thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Stepheroo Hehehe >w<


And I'll take the change and leave this here :3


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Another chibi, I really love how these Tinies are turning out >w<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 30, 2014)

looking great so far!


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 30, 2014)

@Shirohibiki Thank you >w<


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 31, 2014)

Another Tiny from the series >w<
This one is one of my favourites, really loved how she turned out ( ? ▽ ` )


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 31, 2014)

omg these are so cute ;o; the nun is my favorite hehe she's so adorablee


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 31, 2014)

@ lynn105  Thank you >w<
Yeah she's a real cutie QuQ


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

i love you


----------



## Kattiel (Jul 31, 2014)

@Stepheroo Awww (*ﾉ▽ﾉ) *hugs*


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 31, 2014)

*stands outside your shop's door for when it opens*







*got a hug*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 31, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> Another Tiny from the series >w<
> This one is one of my favourites, really loved how she turned out ( ? ▽ ` )



think this one's my favorite so far!  great job!


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 1, 2014)

@Stepheroo  Awww geez you (*ﾉωﾉ)
@Shirohibiki Thank you, I really love that one too >w<

Also I'll leave here this Isabelle doodle that I did yesterday :3


----------



## mob (Aug 1, 2014)

oh my gosh, that's one of the cutest isabelles i've ever seen!


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 1, 2014)

@bot  Why thank you >w<
Isabelle is such a cute hard working secretary I though she deserved some art haha xD


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 1, 2014)

I do like Isabelle. No one ever gives my baby Blanca and Celeste art. It's unfortunate, but maybe they like hiding in the shadows and being super cute. Pffft. I also wanted to point out that the Snow White drawing is probably my favorite as well. Soooo cute. <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 1, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> @Stepheroo  Awww geez you (*ﾉωﾉ)
> @Shirohibiki Thank you, I really love that one too >w<
> 
> Also I'll leave here this Isabelle doodle that I did yesterday :3



ugh wow thats adorable lmao rip me,,,


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 3, 2014)

Are you still accepting commissions?


Also I don't see any dreamies in your sig. Mind telling me who they are?


----------



## buuunii (Aug 4, 2014)

Will definitely be lurkin...


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 6, 2014)

@Stepheroo Hmm both of them are really cute too, I'll keep them in mind next time I draw AC characters ?u?)b
And thank you ^ ^

@Shirohibiki Thank you ; u ;

@Noodles_  Hey, currently I only accept RL commissions.
Item, Bells and dreamies commissions are currently closed that's why I removed them from my sig. 
And I'm also revising my dreamies, 'cuz some of my current villagers are just too cute and I don't want them to leave lol :'D

@buuunii Hehe >w<

And I'll leave another one here xD


----------



## Gregriii (Aug 6, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I FELT IN LOVE WITH THAT YUNO.


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 7, 2014)

@Gregriii Thank you, glad to hear that ^ ^
I really love Yuno she's one of my favourite anime characters :3

I'll grab the chance to leave another drawing here x3


----------



## Stepheroo (Aug 7, 2014)

aww the little hearts in her eyes, awwww so cute ugh


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 9, 2014)

@Stepheroo  Hehe thank you ^ ^

Experimented a little with today's doodle, finally did something decent to post I was starting to get frustrated :'D


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> @Stepheroo  Hehe thank you ^ ^
> 
> Experimented a little with today's doodle, finally did something decent to post I was starting to get frustrated :'D



i really like this! it reminds me of me at any given moment lmao
the style is really adorable too


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 21, 2014)

@shirohibiki Thank you ^ ^
And omg that's adorable >w<

Btw sorry for not updating for some time guys, I'm going through an art block right now and it really frustrates me a lot and makes me super unmotivated QAQ
I'm slowly starting to recover and I hope to post fresh art soon
In the meantime I'll leave you with the last two tinies from the series that I hadn't uploaded yet
Thanks for checking, take care <3


----------



## Noodles_ (Aug 21, 2014)

Those look great!!
I'm so in love with that bloody princess character. <3


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 21, 2014)

@Noodles_ Thanks a lot >w<
I really like her too, she's Aohigeko from Sound Horizon's album M?rchen (in case you want to look her up :3
Her song can be a little disturbing at some parts though ; u ;


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 21, 2014)

can I ask for a mini?

if yes I will post a ref


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 22, 2014)

@Kawaii Cupcakes  Hey, you can RL commission me if you want one :3 
(bell commissions are currently closed)
You can check the prices on the first page on the RL commissions spoiler ^ ^
If you do decide to commission I'd prefer it if you sent any information or references through PM
Thanks for checking


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 22, 2014)

I I'll think about that


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 22, 2014)

@Kawaii Cupcakes Thank you ^ ^


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey guys how have you been ?
I've been practising regular anime anatomy and poses lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here's one of my doodles of Miya that I coloured, I really like how it turned out :3
What do you guys think ?


----------



## Katelyn (Sep 4, 2014)

Omg that looks amazing!!


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

that is so adorable <3 your artwork is gorgeous!


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 4, 2014)

@katiegurl1223 Thank you very much ^ ^
@kbelle4 Thank you, that means a lot to me QuQ


----------



## Noodles_ (Sep 4, 2014)

Super cute! ^_^


----------



## InfinityFlames (Sep 4, 2014)

Can I have one for the 5m bells?
Pls reply


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 4, 2014)

@Noodles_  Thankies >w<

@DaisyGirl Hey, sorry sweetie but Bell commissions are currently closed (only accepting RL commissions atm) ?^?
I don't know when I'll open them again (probably only after I graduate high school in December) we'll see..
Again I'm very sorry >.<"


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm stopping by to let you know that I'll be on a Hiatus because of school QAQ
I'm not sure when I'll be back but most probably it'll only be after my final exams in December D':
Well that's it, take care everyone and I'll see you once I finish my studies (TT^TT)/


----------



## miko (Sep 18, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> Hi guys, I'm stopping by to let you know that I'll be on a Hiatus because of school QAQ
> I'm not sure when I'll be back but most probably it'll only be after my final exams in December D':
> Well that's it, take care everyone and I'll see you once I finish my studies (TT^TT)/



Good luck with school and your studies Kattiel!  Thank you so much for the awesome RL commission.  It's all printed up and I can't wait to gift it to my sister.


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 18, 2014)

@miko Thanks Miko I'll work hard (QuQ)/
(I didn't realise how far behind I was until I had to photocopy my classmate's notebooks, I'm still scanning lol :'D)
You're very welcome, thank you for commissioning me ^ ^
I thought you might do that so I worked on a big canvas to avoid quality loss when printing >w<
I hope she'll like it and I wish her the most wonderful day :3


----------



## Jenny<3 (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow! Your art is very cute <3!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 13, 2014)

@jenny<3 Thank you, that means a lot to me >u<
Hello there everyone how are you doing ?
It's been a long time but I finally finished my classes so I'm back to update the thread with new and fresh art x3
To the people who commissioned and are waiting on me fear not I'll work hard to deliever it as soon as possible ?u?)b

Also I have a little something for you guys, as a thank you to the community for being so supportive of my art, and since we're in Holiday season, I decided to do a little Christmas Raffle 
You can check the details bellow and on the front page. Thanks everyone !




























 *Christmas Raffle* 
​








*Prizes:* Each winner can chose one character to be drawn in one of the styles available from my commission sheet. The character can either be an Oc, mayor, villager or other existing character.




*How it works:*






 To enter the Raffle all you have to do is post a comment with the refs of the character you want me to draw and the style you want it drawn in (choose these from my commission sheet) 





 After that I'll assign you a number and when it ends I'll use random.org to draw the winner(s) :3





 Note:  I'll only count 1 comment per person
The more people who enter, the more winners unlocked so make sure to share it with your friends.​
[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/td]​










_Optional:_ You don't need to do this to enter the raffle but I'd really appreciate it if you'd so kind as to follow me on other sites Deviantart, Tumblr, Facebook Page <3




*Deadline :* 20th December (so I'll have time to work before Christmas)




*Milestone:*







Examples of my work can be found in this thread and the sites linked above 
Good Luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


	[td]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/td]


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 13, 2014)

omgomg sooo entering ~! <3


----------



## sej (Dec 13, 2014)

Please can I enter?  Here is my mayor reference! 




Tallish style plz


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 13, 2014)

Sure thing, added both of you ^ ^
Thanks for participating, you can check your numbers in the front page :3


----------



## Alvery (Dec 13, 2014)

May I enter? c:



Spoiler: ref











Spoiler: Her bio :3









Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without



Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact), Piggyback rides, Her big sis, big brother and doggie.



Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former. 



Brief Overview: A psychopathic little narwhal who finds violence fun and thinks others should enjoy it too. Her soul is rather shakily attached to her body because her mother was attacked and killed during childbirth. Other than that, she?s a nice, sweet little kid who seems to have quite a bit of luck. Sees Orca (Idate) as her father for an unknown reason. Likes her new ?family?.



Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of ?parents?, she?s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she?s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it?s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she?s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks? but since there aren?t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She?d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 



After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she?s gotten a little bored of the ?quiet? life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she?ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.



After several misadventures and such, she eventually realises that she isn?t exactly what you would call ?normal?. No, not that enjoying violence and dismembering people is weird, but that her name is eerily accurate; she?s pretty much a ghost possessing a vegetable, she wasn?t truly alive in the first place. This revelation would be the result of still being able to feel cut up about being cut up (decapitated and quartered, that fight went horribly wrong), with her soul currently residing in her head and still able to make it think and talk. This ?living corpse? is eventually found by Skel, who still has a scientist?s curiosity and a doctor?s desire to help people somewhere deep within him, and to cut a long story short, all 57 pieces of her, innards and all, were stitched back into a working body, his greatest medical achievement in who knows how long. She gets over it disturbingly easily and becomes one of Skel?s familiars and is currently enjoying her life in the Pitch-Black World.



Trivia:


She?s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She?s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that?s an achievement in itself.

She hasn?t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn?t they don?t have much of a reason to! Then again, if you tell her that you don?t want to play the chopping-up game, she?ll pout but eventually give in and play whatever other (less dangerous) game her friend wants to.

Mistook Swarovski for a girl for the first week of joining the troop, it was only after calling him ?big sis? and seeing major swan rage when she began to realise he wasn?t, and took several months before she started addressing him with male pronouns.

More of a clarification than trivia: Her body is technically brain-dead, but isn?t really because her ghost is possessing it, giving it a consciousness. Her ghost attached itself to the brain, and is capable of surviving even when the body is killed, since ghosts don?t necessarily die when you kill their hosts, they stick around for some other reason.







Style: Tallish

Thank you for doing this giveaway!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 13, 2014)

@Alvery Of course, added ^ ^
Omg dat Oc asdfghjk *Q*
No problem, it's my way to thank the lovely people of this forum


----------



## roroselle (Dec 13, 2014)

Spoiler: Reference Sheet











Style: Tallish
Notes: She's outgoing, playful, kind, and confident. Loves pandas!

Thanks for this c:


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 13, 2014)

@roroselle, added :3
My pleasure ^ ^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 13, 2014)

Ahhh shall try and enter Would like to enter for tallish and ref for either of my OC's are:

Kairi Amakura - OC-[X]

Aerith Tanaka - OC[X]

So wonderful of you to host this regardless of the outcome<3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 13, 2014)

@Kairi-Kitten, added good luck :3
Hehe it's nothing really <3
I hope many people join, I'm really excited for this >w<


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 13, 2014)

Aw, your art style is very cute and full of life! I'll enter your raffle, if you don't mind. : )

Style: Tallish~!

Here's a few refs of my mayor's character and a description:



Spoiler








































((Any of the above outfits would be fine! I tried to put multiples that I've made out there so you have a choice to choose from.))

Melody Rose is the kind of mayor that has trouble saying "no". She does everything that she can for the town of Mirage and its villagers and often gets suckered into buying over-priced things from the residents or fake paintings, etc. But she doesn't hold it against them. In the end, she still feels that she's doing them a favor and is happy to befriend them in any way possible.

Melody's passion is dressing up. She likes to wear a lot of different outfits and costumes, especially ones that follow themes. One day she may dress like a princess, the next, like a milkmaid or a mermaid, etc. "Variety is the spice of life" is something that she lives by. She's a fan of colorful things and has a very creative mind that she likes to work into doing things like flower pictures and patterns in the town. 

On the other side of things, Melody is not an early riser and can often get behind with things and sometimes disappoint residents when she forgets things that she promised them due to taking on too many requests at once. She has issues with running late, being forgetful, and just taking too much on her shoulders at once. She's also very easily embarrassed and highly gullible. But it generally doesn't ruin her sunny disposition. One problem results in her trying even harder, be it to make something up to a villager or coming through with something like a project she has fallen behind on.



Thanks for holding this raffle!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 13, 2014)

@Amissapanda, Thank you that means a lot to me >w<
Added, thanks for participating (please don't forget to share) ^ ^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey there guys I'm leaving here one of the artworks I did during these months
Those of you who follow me on Da may have seen this already : 3
Had a lot of fun working on this >w<
Hope you guys will like it 



Spoiler


----------



## kesttang (Dec 14, 2014)

Style: Tallish
Ref: 





Thank you for the raffle. Appreciated mucho. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kattiel said:


> Hey there guys I'm leaving here one of the artworks I did during these months
> Those of you who follow me on Da may have seen this already : 3
> Had a lot of fun working on this >w<
> Hope you guys will like it
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 14, 2014)

May I enter?

Style - Tallish

Here's my mayor:
ALL HAIL THE FAIRY QUEEN


----------



## peachesandicecream (Dec 14, 2014)

Style: Tallish
Ref: http://i.imgur.com/iY1nBZX.jpg
Your art is amazing! owo
Thank you for doing this giveaway!


----------



## mob (Dec 14, 2014)

oooh, i love your art! 
*style:* tallish
*ref: * beware the autoplay


----------



## azukitan (Dec 14, 2014)

Spoiler: I would like a bust or waist-up of this character, if chosen~ Thank you!!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 14, 2014)

Added you guys, thanks for participating <3
Good Luck! :3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 15, 2014)

And here's a commission I did for the lovely miko :3
5 days till the end of the raffle !!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh wow I'm so glad I saw this before the raffle was over. I'd love to enter for a bust/waist up style. Here's my mayor ^^ Thank you! 


Spoiler: Ref


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 15, 2014)

@MindlessPatch, Added thanks for participating ^ ^


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 15, 2014)

Spoiler: I would love to enter! If chosen, I'd love the "Tallish" style. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 15, 2014)

@Gracelia Of course, thank you and good luck <3
Added your number as well as Oblivia's who registered through PM ^ ^
And thank you so much for the follow, it means the world to me, really *hugs*

*For future reference, PM registering is also available for everyone who prefers to keep their references private !!*


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 15, 2014)

I'd love to enter! & if chosen, a bust/waist-up of my OC. References here. Thank you<3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 15, 2014)

@gnoixaim, added :3
Thanks for participating, good luck !
I love your icon btw >w<


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 15, 2014)

Spoiler: I'd like to enter for the "Tallish" Style! Thank you so much :D






Sorry for the sort of weird character >.< heh


----------



## pengutango (Dec 15, 2014)

I would totally love to enter this raffle!  If I'm chosen, I'd like the drawing in the tallish style. Refs are below within the spoiler tag.


Spoiler: Refs here~










*Rod:* (as I forgot to put it in the ref)






Thanks for hosting this raffle!


----------



## Aradai (Dec 15, 2014)

ahh I'd like to enter! 
here are the refs of the person id like to be drawn [x] I'd like them to be drawn in the tallish style.
Thanks for the giveaway and good luck to everyone!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 16, 2014)

Ahhh I'd like to enter for the tallish style please ~ <333 thank you for the giveaway ;v; reflinkk


----------



## kesttang (Dec 16, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 16, 2014)

Amg so many adorable and amazing characters asdfghjk *q*
I added everyone to the list in the front page, you can check your numbers any time !
Good luck to everyone and thank you for participating <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 16, 2014)

4 days left guys, be sure to post that comment so you can enter the art raffle !!
On a side note, I'm thinking of posting my traditional doodles in here as well (since I draw a lot on my sketchbook)
It's mostly sketches but I think you'll like it (at least I like my traditional doodles a lot better than digital ones xD)


----------



## Mango (Dec 16, 2014)

if i win, can i have a bust/waist up character of

[X] [X]


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 17, 2014)

@Mango, Sure thing I added you to the list on the first page. Good luck ^ ^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 18, 2014)

2 days left guys, almost ending !!


----------



## aleshapie (Dec 18, 2014)

I would love to enter your raffle! If I were to win, I would love a tallish style.


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 18, 2014)

@aleshapie, added thanks for participating and good luck ^ ^


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 18, 2014)

bump!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 19, 2014)

1 day left, the raffle ends on 20th at 12pm UTC + 1:00, you can check the time here
Also forgive me for my lack of activity I haven't been feeling the best these days but I'll try to post some art soon !


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 20, 2014)

And it's over, thanks for everyone who participated <3
I'll announce the winner soon ! ^ ^


----------



## roroselle (Dec 20, 2014)

Kattiel said:


> And it's over, thanks for everyone who participated <3
> I'll announce the winner soon ! ^ ^



yay~ thanks again for doing this <3


----------



## Mango (Dec 20, 2014)

thank you!!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh sorry I didn't post a ref earlier so I think I should post it later so just take me off the list for now, this is because things have happened and I seriously don't know if I will be able to be online for a long time so I don't wanna request art then have it wasted since I think people would like it better if they were active
(Below us an updated list w/ me off-)
 Sej #1
 Alvery #2
 roroselle #3
 Kairi-Kitten #4
 Amissapanda #5
 kesttang #6
 Nanobyte #7
 peachesandicecream #8
 bot #9
 azukitan #10
 MindlessPatch #11
 Gracelia #12
 Oblivia #13
 gnoixaim #14
 katiegurl1223 #15
 pengutango #16
 Aradai #17
 lynn105 #18
 Mango #19
 aleshapie #20

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I guess I will post a ref anyway~ 
Ill be sure to try and pick the art up


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey, I kept the list the way it was since you posted the ref and I had already generated the numbers.
The winners will be announced and contacted through PM on the 24th (because I'm a tease like that >: D) so keep an eye on those inboxes !


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 21, 2014)

Ooo it'll be a Christmas Eve or Christmas (depending on their time zone) surprise for the winner/s. Good luck to everyone :>


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 24, 2014)

And the winners of the Christmas raffle are:
1st - katiegurl1223
2nd - azukitan

I've PMed the art to their owners, hope they'll like them <3
Thanks everyone for participating, it was a lot of fun and I'll do this again one of these days xD

Oh right silly me, the artworks for you guys to see:
God I'm so proud I actually managed to the two full pieces in 4 days :'D



Spoiler: katiegurl1223













Spoiler: azukitan










​


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 24, 2014)

Congratulations to the winners! And happy holidays ^^


----------



## Aradai (Dec 24, 2014)

congrats!


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year everyone, I hope all your wishes will come true >w<
Forgive me for my lack of activity, too many family hangout things so tired goddamn e.e"
Anyway, on to 2015 (ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey guys how're you doing ?
I'm here with new artwork and a fresh front page 
(I think it looks pretty neat and cute now >w<)
On to the artwork !

Now this one is the first artwork I made this year and I have special feelings towards it,
Hope you guys will like it as much as I do


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 9, 2015)

I'll leave here the blinking version as well
Still new to animation but I hope you'll like it ^ ^


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, this is some awesome art!


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 9, 2015)

@Chibi.Hoshi Thank you ^ ^


----------



## azukitan (Jan 9, 2015)

Your art keeps on getting lovelier and lovelier. Hehe, sweet dreams, indeed~


----------



## miko (Jan 9, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> I'll leave here the blinking version as well
> Still new to animation but I hope you'll like it ^ ^



Love it!!!


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 9, 2015)

@azukitan Ahh thank you so much ; n ;

@miko Thank you miko (⁄ ⁄?⁄ω⁄?⁄ ⁄)⁄


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 13, 2015)

Today's doodle !
Has anyone ever watched Tsukuyomi: Moon Phase ?
It was one of my first animes (from the time anime hadn't taken over my life yet and way before I started drawing)
In case you haven't, her name's Hazuki and she's a vampire who has an adoration for cat ears (ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ??.•??`♥


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 15, 2015)

finally finished TuT *dead*


----------



## sej (Jan 15, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> finally finished TuT *dead*



Omg so cute! 
Would you ever consider doing commissions for TBT, not real money?


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you >///<
Yes, I may do them but currently I want to focus on improving some aspects of my style
I want to train myself to draw faster because right now a single drawing takes way too much time to do..
When I get faster I'll consider opening, TBT and Bell commissions again : 3
Thanks for your interest ^ ^


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 16, 2015)

Today I tried doing a speed doodle (to see if I get faster at lining)
It's Mary from the game "Ib"
I really love her, I have this thing with tragic characters :'D
Hope you guys'll like it


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

ahhhh too cute!! i'm definitely interested in commissioning you! once i get my return from my college money, i'll send you something on DA <33 until then, i'm interested in bell/tbt commissions as well! your art is so perf wahh teach me your ways~ ;w;


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2015)

You should draw Ib from Ib xD


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 16, 2015)

@emmatheweirdo Wahh thank you so much that means a whole lot to me ; A ;
Thank you QuQ
Haha if by ways you mean either drawing 'till you can't move your hand 'cuz it hurts so bad or feeling guilty  you're not drawing enough, getting depressed over the fact that your improving at snail speed while letting fictional characters take over your life... then yeah sure, although I think you really shouldn't take that way xD

But now seriously if you guys need/want a tutorial on something please tell me I can do one, although I'm terrible a teaching but I swear I can try x'D

@Chiisanacx Yeah, maybe I will she's such a cutie too >w<
I wish I wasn't such a scaredy cat and play these kind of games (the most I do is watch the gameplays ; 3 ; )


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> @emmatheweirdo Wahh thank you so much that means a whole lot to me ; A ;
> Thank you QuQ
> Haha if by ways you mean either drawing 'till you can't move your hand 'cuz it hurts so bad or feeling guilty  you're not drawing enough, getting depressed over the fact that your improving at snail speed while letting fictional characters take over your life... then yeah sure, although I think you really shouldn't take that way xD
> 
> But now seriously if you guys need/want a tutorial on something please tell me I can do one, although I'm terrible a teaching but I swear I can try x'D



ahaha yeah, i feel you ;w; an art tutorial would be like ahhh yes please!! i always learn at least one new thing from them! they're always super helpful for me c:


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 16, 2015)

@emmatheweirdo Hehe ^ ^
Anything in particular you'd like me to explain, like shading, eyes, lineart... ?
If you'd like to see the progress of colouring I post some speedpaints on my youtube although it doesn't have that much OTL sorry


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> @emmatheweirdo Hehe ^ ^
> Anything in particular you'd like me to explain, like shading, eyes, lineart... ?
> If you'd like to see the progress of colouring I post some speedpaints on my youtube although it doesn't have that much OTL sorry



ahh that's ironic bc shading and eyes are like the two things i struggle most with ;w; either one of those would be lovely omg <3


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 29, 2015)

@emmatheweirdo I'm currently polishing my technique and as soon as I feel comfortable with it I'll do a tutorial then ^ ^

Hey guys how're you doing?
Sorry I've been taking so long to update but this artwork took me a looot more time than it usually takes (it paid off though)
See, the other day (yeah Caty more like 2 weeks ago) my brother introduced me to this game "Five Night's at Freddy's" and I totally blame him for the outcome of it.
It's like pokemon creepy pastas I can't stop reading the theories the fanbase created (worst part is I'm a scaredy cat so yeah you can imagine what happens afterwards..)
Anyways this was based on the song "It's been so long" by The Living Thombstone (it's awesome btw) hope you guys'll like it ^ ^


----------



## sej (Jan 29, 2015)

Kattiel said:


>


Omg so cute!


----------



## kasane (Jan 29, 2015)

omfg yas five nights at freddys <333

Uguuuu I just want to say that your art is really amazing ;w;b 
I'll be keeping an eye on this thread <3

Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 29, 2015)

@Sej  Thank you ^ ^

@KitsuneNikki Hehehe x3
Wahhh thank you so much, 
I'll do my best to thanks QuQ


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow! These are incredible! I really like your style! Do you do animation, too?


----------



## roroselle (Jan 29, 2015)

Lol gotta love creepy theories
It's like you wanna stop reading but you don't at the same time lol

Gosh you're coloring is on point *googly eyes* <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 29, 2015)

Ohhh I saw it on da earlier! very pretty *v* 
made me listen to the song haha I think I like this one better than the first song :D

I really like the stories and stuff but I'll probably never play the game lol


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 29, 2015)

@aleshapie, Thank you so much QuQ
Only simple ones like eyes blinking and slight movements (I want to try and learn more complex ones in the future)

@roroselle, Lol yeah it's exactly what I feel :'D
Thank you sweetie >w<

@lynn105, hehe x3
Yeah also liked this one better (the start of the first one gives me chills :'D) and the animation was really nice so that was a plus !
Mandopony also has some nice song, goodness his voice is so nice *_*

Yeah, same here haha xD 
My brother is the one who plays the games (He showed it to me once when he was playing and I almost died of heart attack with the puppet's jumpscare, he's my fave though, god y do this to me !? ; ∇ ; )


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 29, 2015)

It looks like a cell from an animated movie! There is certainly a cool story behind it! Really awesome! I am making note of your Tumblr/dA commissions, so I can come back when I have some moo-lah!


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 29, 2015)

@aleshapie, Really ? Now that you say it, it kinda does lol xD
Maybe next time I do a work like this I'll try doing an animated version *w* 
Thank you so much, it really means a lot to me QuQ


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's a warm up doodle I did before starting commissioned work >w<
Kiosho's too cute I can't handle it oh god (*ﾉ▽ﾉ) *dokis*


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys just finished my last commission and closed them for a while to improve some and update the ref sheet and styles available.
I need your help for this as I want to improve and provide you guys with better quality artwork and a variety of options.

First thing, what should I add to the styles available, I'll add the fullbody option for non-chibi and was also thinking of offering cheaper sketch commissions. Is there anything else I should add ? (I can do pony and anthro rather decently but I'll improve those during this time, should I add them as well ?)

How about animations like I did for my pagedoll, blinking, perhaps items moving or lights glowing.
I got some interesting feedback about those, would you like to have that option available ?

Also I noticed that both on commissions and on the raffle I did on Christmas few were the people who asked for a tinnies, is there anything about this style that I should fix ? Or is there another reason ?

For now those are my questions, hope you guys can help me out
Even if you don't plan on commissioning your opinion as an art viewer would be more than helpful !
Thanks a lot, take care <3

On another note I'm currently working on the eye tutorial that was requested so keep an eye on this thread for that !


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 11, 2015)

RLC I did for milkbae here on TBT
I'm very happy with how this one turned out *w*
I still need help with the things from the previous post, your opinions would be much appreciated ?u?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh man that looks amazing! Love seeing your art thread pop back up every now and then :>

I think people would definitely be interested in little animations. Cheaper sketch commissions sounds like a good idea too. I can't offer any real advice for your commissions but I'm sure you'll get some great advice sooner or later ^^


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 11, 2015)

@MindlessPatch, thank you that really means a lot to me >w<

That helps a lot thank you for taking the time to read and offer me your opinion it is very helpful <3


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 11, 2015)

Secretly working on a gift for my bestie >v< <3
Here's a little wip for you guys x3
If you guys have a spare moment, I need some helps with this


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 11, 2015)

dangggg that sketch and milkbae's commish are  adorable <333

dunno about if you should add anymore styles but i think animations sound interesting :D for tinies maybe people just like the tallish style more? or maybe people don't like the eyes as much? I think they're cute though haha that's the only thing I can think of that distinguishes itself from the tallish style tho O: (beside's that they're smaller haha) good luck with commissions when you open them back up~

that gift for your friend is looking great too ahhhh so sparkly <33


----------



## roroselle (Feb 11, 2015)

lynn105 said:


> dangggg that sketch and milkbae's commish are  adorable <333
> 
> dunno about if you should add anymore styles but i think animations sound interesting :D for tinies maybe people just like the tallish style more? or maybe people don't like the eyes as much? I think they're cute though haha that's the only thing I can think of that distinguishes itself from the tallish style tho O: (beside's that they're smaller haha) good luck with commissions when you open them back up~
> 
> that gift for your friend is looking great too ahhhh so sparkly <33



i agree! the animations would be a good add for now~

the recent commish you did is so dang cute!
your gift is looking really nice c:


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank very much lynn105 and roroselle QuQ
I guess I'll add the animations in the price sheet then, as for other styles I'll give it more thought on whether I'll add them now or a next time.

@lynn105, yeah maybe it's the eyes (I like them that way though e3e), maybe I'll add a style mashup option for the chibis or something like that (some people asked me to do a tinny with tallish eyes before... dunno I'll think about that xD)

Thank you so much for your kind words, I'll keep working hard to improve and provide you guys with even better works ; v ;


----------



## roroselle (Feb 11, 2015)

oh yeah~ and i can't wait for your tutorials!


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm so sad that your commissions are closed!!!!! ;w; I saw the art you did for milkbae and it is so wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 13, 2015)

@snapdragon, Ahhh thank you so much sweetie (*ﾉ▽ﾉ)
Sorry about that, but I wanted to freshen up my commission form, ToS and all that so I really needed to close them.
I'm working on them now so maybe soon I can re-open them (? not sure when though >.<")
I may do a wait/notification list thing if people ask for it, though


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 14, 2015)

I would like to be on the waitlist/notification if you decide to do so


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 14, 2015)

@snapdragon, added you :3
Finished the gift for my BF, I'm pretty happy with it.
Now if you'll all excuse me I'm just going back to bed (getting sick in Valentine's day is so not cute... not that I had any plans but I'd like to at least be able to feel the taste of chocolate *cries* TuT)
Eye tutorial is coming soon !












(Sorry about that they're kinda big)​


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 14, 2015)

Chica doodle because her design is nhh and it's great for stress relieving -w-


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 14, 2015)

YAY THANK YOU!  Love the new art


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 15, 2015)

@snapdragon, No problem ^ ^
Thanks x3


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 15, 2015)

Kaiya doodle before bed ~


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 19, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> Kaiya doodle before bed ~



I just LOVE this! so cute!!


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 27, 2015)

@aleshapie, thank you >w< 

O-okay I did you guys t-the eye tutorial I promised.. it's not anything extraordinary but I hope it'll be of use
Please forgive any typo or mistake you may find and if you have any doubt feel free to tell me, t-that's all (*ﾉ▽ﾉ)  *hides*
It's a big file!!



Spoiler


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 27, 2015)

_"What is it that gives colour to your world ?
To me it's..."_
New art, hope you guys'll like it >3<


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 28, 2015)

nyuu I dunno what to draw... need sketch examples for my comm info (*ﾉωﾉ)


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 28, 2015)

Wipz O3O (I'm drawing too much fnaf lately, save me)


----------



## InfinityFlames (Feb 28, 2015)

Argh lend me your talent


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 28, 2015)

Uhuu I-I can't  |･ω･｀)


----------



## aleshapie (Feb 28, 2015)

If you figure out how to share talents...PLEASE let me know!!


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 28, 2015)

Hahaha, okay I will x'D


----------



## roroselle (Feb 28, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> @aleshapie, thank you >w<
> 
> O-okay I did you guys t-the eye tutorial I promised.. it's not anything extraordinary but I hope it'll be of use
> Please forgive any typo or mistake you may find and if you have any doubt feel free to tell me, t-that's all (*ﾉ▽ﾉ)  *hides*
> ...



Awesome tutorial!! I'll try a drawing with eyes like this one day and I'll show you  thanks for taking your time to do it!


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 28, 2015)

@roroselle , I'm so glad you found it useful ; u ;
Tell me if you need any help and I'd LOVE to see it so please do show me <3


----------



## Nix (Mar 2, 2015)

If you ever open up bell commissions again (TBT or IGB) let me know? C: I'd love to commission from you. ^^


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 10, 2015)

@Nix, Sure thanks for the interest ^ ^

Miku doodle I did the other day, sorry for the lack of updates :'D


----------



## doveling (Mar 10, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> @Nix, Sure thanks for the interest ^ ^
> 
> Miku doodle I did the other day, sorry for the lack of updates :'D
> 
> -snip-



oh wow that super pretty!!
love the way you shade /stares <3


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 10, 2015)

@poppet, Thank you, that means a lot to me >w<


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 11, 2015)

New artsu for you guys, this time it's my baby Sachiko >w<
Btw I'm trying to get some samples done for my commission info, but the sketch ones are giving me a little trouble (I want to keep them simple but not sloppy :'D)




Right I forgot, I recently changed displays (from a laptop to a tower with better graphics card an stuff..) do the colours seem somewhat different from my usual style ? (I know weird question please bear with me), I personally feel they're more accurate now at least the colours match with the printed versions :T


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 11, 2015)

(ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## roroselle (Mar 11, 2015)

The colors are great!
And I love that flame effect, it looks so cool~ haha


----------



## Amilee (Mar 11, 2015)

wow your art style is amazing


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 12, 2015)

@roroselle, Thanks, glad to hear that ^ ^
Hehe thank you, I experimented a little with the flame this time, glad you liked it :3

@Amilee, Thank you sweetie >w<


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 12, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> @Nix, Sure thanks for the interest ^ ^
> 
> Miku doodle I did the other day, sorry for the lack of updates :'D



She is SO dreamy! I am in love with her!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nix said:


> If you ever open up bell commissions again (TBT or IGB) let me know? C: I'd love to commission from you. ^^



Ditto this! I am SO planning to lurk the hell outta ya! LOL!

- - - Post Merge - - -

PULEEEEEASE put me on your wait list!


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 12, 2015)

@aleshapie, Thank you >///<
Hehehe, you'd like to be added to the Bell commissions wait list then ? ^ ^


----------



## aleshapie (Mar 12, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> @aleshapie, Thank you >///<
> Hehehe, you'd like to be added to the Bell commissions wait list then ? ^ ^


Yes, pretty please, with sugar on top?!


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 16, 2015)

@aleshapie, Alrighty then ^ ^

New wipz for you guys, this time's my Poke trainer Miya (what could she be doing? xD)
Can't wait to finish this one >w<


----------



## inkling (Mar 16, 2015)

your colors are very nice


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 16, 2015)

@inkling, Thank you ^ ^


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 17, 2015)

Finished lining, gonna colour it later x3
For the meantime here have chica from my fnaf 2 group drawing :3




Also if you guys would ever be interested in a livestream/join.me thing let me know (don't know if you'd find it interesting or useful at all but  I guess trying wouldn't hurt)


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 17, 2015)

(ღ˘⌣˘ღ) ♫･*:.｡. .｡.:*･


----------



## MC4pros (Mar 17, 2015)

oh my gosh, chica's just the cutest thing!! :> I _love_ your style! >w<


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 17, 2015)

MC4pros said:


> oh my gosh, chica's just the cutest thing!! :> I _love_ your style! >w<



@MC4pros, Hehehe thank you sweetie >w<
Wahh and thank you so much for likes (*ﾉ▽ﾉ)


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 18, 2015)

Sketch chibi sample for my commission info, what do you guys think ?
Drew my version of Ursula because I can't stop listening to "Poor unfortunate souls" :'D
RL Commissions will open up soon hopefully, just need to get a few details done





​


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 18, 2015)

(ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 22, 2015)

Finished yay !
I'm quite happy with this one ^ ^
_"Cry no more my dear, for those who taunt you deserve not your tears"_




​


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 23, 2015)

|ω･`)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 23, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> Finished yay !
> I'm quite happy with this one ^ ^
> _"Cry no more my dear, for those who taunt you deserve not your tears"_
> 
> ...



Absolutely gorgeous<3 Ahhhhh and hits me in the heart lol T_T


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 23, 2015)

@Kairi-Kitten, wahh thank you so much ; u ; 
and sorry about that lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 23, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> @Kairi-Kitten, wahh thank you so much ; u ;
> and sorry about that lol



lol you're welcome xD And mostly because I wish someone had said it to me growing up 8'D Really beautiful again, great job ; )


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 24, 2015)

@Kairi-Kitten, yeah me too :')
Thanks again

And, commissions are open again!
Made a fresh new price sheet and revamped the journal,
You can check it out bellow, thanks you <3
If there's any doubt feel free to ask


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 24, 2015)

So after Chica I did BonBon and man was this one hard, I lost count of the times I redid this :'D
Hopefully it looks good now because I'm tired of looking at it already "OTL
Next is Mangle, nhh


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 24, 2015)

Oooohhh cool FNAF characters lol I am drawing FNAF characters as humans currently


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 24, 2015)

*Evee said:


> Oooohhh cool FNAF characters lol I am drawing FNAF characters as humans currently



Thank you ^ ^
Yeah I thought about drawing them human at first but trying to draw them like this is more challenging, I've learned quite a bit just by doing these two x3


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey guys I'm back with another raffle this time at my facebook, all you have to do is share (on FB), follow or tweet it (on twitter) to win entries and get a free Sketch chibi (The Ursula drawing is an example of what you'll get)
You have a whole week to join !
Here's the *link*, it's my first time holding a giveaway on Facebook haha xD
Anyway thanks for checking and good luck to the participants ^ ^


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 25, 2015)

I want to show you my scan of my sketch I did of Foxy but I have not gone over it digitally yet and my art sucks >.<


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 25, 2015)

Sure feel free to do so ^ ^
Oh don't say that, we all start from something, the important is not to give up and keep practising and one day you'll look and see you're a lot closer to the artists you admire than ever.
I still look at my old drawings whenever I'm feeling down, seeing the progress I made motivates me to do better each time :3


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 25, 2015)

Ikr I will post it soon ^.^ I looked back at my drawings from just like a month ago and I already improved


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 25, 2015)

Bumpsie (ﾉ?ヮ?)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧
Currently working on enderchibi, will be posting soon
*Raffle* is on till April 2nd



Kattiel said:


>


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 25, 2015)

Ok here it is, it is just a scan so it does not look finished and has erase marks from sketching it :3 I am 11 and I am not so great at art so yeah


Spoiler


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 25, 2015)

(I just realized I missed your other post, sorry about that >.<")

Aww it doesn't look that bad for someone who's starting, I mean I wish I was this good when I was your age (I just drew anime eyes when I was 11 :'D)

I think it looks really cute to be honest, sure anatomy needs some practice and all that stuff like poses and perspective (don't we always have something to practice on after all ?)
But I think you're doing great so far, keep practising and I'm sure you'll be an amazing artist before you realize it :3
(I keep staring at it, you did an adorable Foxy there, so cute xD)

Anyway, I think you're on the right track, keep working and if you ever need any help feel free to drop me a message and I'll get back to you as soon as I can (assuming you would want my help of course... I'm not that good at explaining/giving constructive criticism after all haha... okay I'll stop now)


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Mar 25, 2015)

Kattiel said:


> (I just realized I missed your other post, sorry about that >.<")
> 
> Aww it doesn't look that bad for someone who's starting, I mean I wish I was this good when I was your age (I just drew anime eyes when I was 11 :'D)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much I may drop a few questions when I color it I am sure the color will at least make it look a little better, I drew it sideways so it is a off because I was being a dummy >.< I am still working on anatomy I suck at anatomy lol


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 26, 2015)

Alrighty then ^ ^ 
Haha I also work sideways many times, I don't know why but writing (and sometimes drawing) is easier when I'm sideways xD
Good luck, anatomy is also one of the things I have more trouble with :'D

*Sketch Chibi Raffle Here*


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 30, 2015)

*Chibi Raffle* is still on guys !
Sketch tiny chibi of my Oc Shizuka (her eyes may look a little pale but they're like that)
This one's an example of a different eye style for tinnies ^ ^
Also I now have a separate art shop feel free to check it *here*


----------



## aleshapie (Apr 2, 2015)

I like her eyes! They are dreamy!


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 26, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> I like her eyes! They are dreamy!



Thank you very much :')
Hey guys sorry for the inactivity a couple things happened but now I'm back and I'll post more stuff and hopefully you guys will like it : D *insert pling sound*
It's been a long time so I got quite some stuff so I'll mix up recent and older work.
This one's from February and yes I hopped into the Undertale bandwagon


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 26, 2016)

wb! how cute!!! <3


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 27, 2016)

Your art is adorable! ♡


----------



## namiieco (Aug 27, 2016)

Aaah cute <3 welcome back to the forums <:


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 27, 2016)

Thank you guys you're the best QuQ
Some more Undertale artsu ~


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 27, 2016)

omg i love the shading and the hair on that piece!


----------



## Oblivia (Aug 27, 2016)

So glad to see you back around, Kattie!  Your art is as beautiful as ever. 

Hope you've been well!


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 28, 2016)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> omg i love the shading and the hair on that piece!



Ahh thank you so much I worked super hard on that hair, looking back at it I can spot a few mistakes in the piece so I might redo it some time later ~



Oblivia said:


> So glad to see you back around, Kattie!  Your art is as beautiful as ever.
> 
> Hope you've been well!



Thank you it's been a while QuQ
I've been okay, things are a little different now I gotta keep up haha, hope you've been well too <3

~~~*~~~*~~~*~~~*~~~*~~~*~~~*~~~*~~~*~~~*~~~*~~~*​
More Artsu, this one's recent and it's more of a doodle but I'll post it anyway ~


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2016)

omg your art is incredible


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 28, 2016)

harlequin said:


> omg your art is incredible



Thank you so much :'D


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 29, 2016)

Gonna leave this here before I go, this was a gift for Shirohibiki, her babes are adorbs~


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 29, 2016)

Hello I have a question ~
I noticed a few artist here do livestreams and it seems pretty fun, would anyone be interested if I did an art livestream when I'm working on something ? (?•ω•｀)


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 30, 2016)

Something I'm working on for my bro bro ~
I'm going to be posting a lot of wips because I work at sloth's pace


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 31, 2016)

boop ~ O3O


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 1, 2016)

Ayano doodle ~


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 2, 2016)

beep ~


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 3, 2016)

Doodle sketch, I'll post the final later O3O








Spoiler: reference by Mugges @ tumblr


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 3, 2016)

I wanna commish you so bad, but...the link in your siggy doesn't work =( HALP!


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 3, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> I wanna commish you so bad, but...the link in your siggy doesn't work =( HALP!



Hey sorry about that I took the journal down but I still have a copy *here*
Feel free to ask any questions you might have !


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 4, 2016)

Finished art from yesterday ~


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 5, 2016)

lil comic I did a while ago ft my brother and a conversation we once had xD


----------



## aleshapie (Sep 5, 2016)

OMG! HILARIOUS! Reminds me of a conversation I had with my son about what tampons were... I will just leave that there...LOL


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 5, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> OMG! HILARIOUS! Reminds me of a conversation I had with my son about what tampons were... I will just leave that there...LOL



Lol I feel you, I also had to explain to my brother what tampons and pads were, he still mixes them up sometimes haha x'D


----------



## jiny (Sep 5, 2016)

i love ur art!!!


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 5, 2016)

kianli said:


> i love ur art!!!



Thank you so much x3


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 6, 2016)

Something I'm working one, still figuring out how to do the water... "OTL


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 7, 2016)

boop ~


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 8, 2016)

Tried doing that rainbow sketch thing, it's cool x3


----------



## thedragmeme (Sep 8, 2016)

Id just love to commission you to get an art piece for my brother buuut I don't have any,usd cash (I am a poor,17,year old,girl,and my parents said I couldn't,work until this summer) and I don't have much tbt


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 8, 2016)

FloatyFlare said:


> Id just love to commission you to get an art piece for my brother buuut I don't have any,usd cash (I am a poor,17,year old,girl,and my parents said I couldn't,work until this summer) and I don't have much tbt



Thank you :'D
Sorry to hear about that, maybe another time  ( ; u ; )/


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 10, 2016)

While I can't lie that Seven is my favourite in the game Jaehee is a very close second and she'll forever have a special place in my heart I mean c'mon look at this precious independent strong af cinnamon bun look at her I lover her too much <3
Gonna colour this soon ~


----------



## Kattiel (Nov 30, 2016)

After like a million years of hiatus because of school and tablet issues I was finally able to draw something digital ヽ( ; ▽ ; )ﾉ


----------



## Samansu (Nov 30, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> After like a million years of hiatus because of school and tablet issues I was finally able to draw something digital ヽ( ; ▽ ; )ﾉ



Oh! Very pretty! I just started watching you on dA from this! <3 Are you doing commissions? I might be interested in some! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Nov 30, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh! Very pretty! I just started watching you on dA from this! <3 Are you doing commissions? I might be interested in some! ^-^



Ahhhh OMG thank you so much, it makes me so happy to hear so and that you spent time of your day to write such lovely comments on my deviantart QuQ
I'm currently finishing up a commission for Alesha and I was going to open commissions officially after I did that one, but I still have a sample sheet with prices *here* if you'd like to check beforehand, prices will most likely remain the same it's just that the samples need to be updated and more things will be added ~

Again thank you so much <3


----------



## Samansu (Nov 30, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Ahhhh OMG thank you so much, it makes me so happy to hear so and that you spent time of your day to write such lovely comments on my deviantart QuQ
> I'm currently finishing up a commission for Alesha and I was going to open commissions officially after I did that one, but I still have a sample sheet with prices *here* if you'd like to check beforehand, prices will most likely remain the same it's just that the samples need to be updated and more things will be added ~
> 
> Again thank you so much <3



Oh of course! Your art is very nice, so I wanted to let you know! I already looked at your commissions sheet from the link in your sig, but I think I will definitely get some from you when you open them up again! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 1, 2016)

Thank you so much Samansu <333  QuQ 
Working on the new samples, here's a bust progress (need to post more wips and stuff so yah here it goes ~)


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 1, 2016)

Finished ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 1, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Finished ~



Oooh! Very pretty! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 1, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oooh! Very pretty! ^-^



Thank you so much >w<


----------



## Chicha (Dec 1, 2016)

Just wanted to say your art is so lovely! I really like how you draw hair and clothing! *o* Keep up the good work! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you so much, I'll work hard ! ;u;


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 2, 2016)

I did one of those christmas icons today so here's the full rez version ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 2, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> I did one of those christmas icons today so here's the full rez version ~



CUTE!!! That is really adorable! ^-^ <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 2, 2016)

Samansu said:


> CUTE!!! That is really adorable! ^-^ <3



Tysm Samansu you're too kind <333 :'D
I'm on an icon mood so I'm doing some more ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 2, 2016)

Wow they all look very nice! I will be so happy when I can draw as consistently and nicely as you! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 2, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Wow they all look very nice! I will be so happy when I can draw as consistently and nicely as you! ^-^



Thank you  ^ ^
It took me a lot of practice and piles of homework to get a steadier and faster pace, I'm sure you'll get there just keep going ;w; )b


----------



## tae (Dec 2, 2016)

i love your icon oh my god, would you be willing to draw one of my oc's with a christmas hat on? :O


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 2, 2016)

eun said:


> i love your icon oh my god, would you be willing to draw one of my oc's with a christmas hat on? :O



Thank you so much <33
I'm currently working on my commission samples so they're not open atm, sorry ;u;


----------



## Chicha (Dec 3, 2016)

Your art's so cute!! I adore how expressive they are. How long have you been drawing?


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 3, 2016)

Sirena said:


> Your art's so cute!! I adore how expressive they are. How long have you been drawing?



Thank you so much ;u;
I started drawing more seriously back in 2009-2010 so I'd say I've been drawing for 6-7 years now ?
Though I must say my most productive year was this one when I took an arts program in college, until then I had been purely self taught ~


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 3, 2016)

Possible Tracer and Marinette/Ladybug icons  ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 3, 2016)

Cute cute cute! ^///^ <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 3, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Cute cute cute! ^///^ <3



Thank you ;u;

Currently working on the last samples and trying to tidy up things, I'll probably use a chart since it's simpler ('cuz I suck at setting up commission journals *cries*)


----------



## Samansu (Dec 3, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Thank you ;u;
> 
> Currently working on the last samples and trying to tidy up things, I'll probably use a chart since it's simpler ('cuz I suck at setting up commission journals *cries*)



Haha! That is fair! I don't care how it looks though, and I assume others don't either. ^-^ 

WIP looks really nice btw! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 4, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Haha! That is fair! I don't care how it looks though, and I assume others don't either. ^-^
> 
> WIP looks really nice btw! <3



Thank you TuT


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 4, 2016)

Sketch Bust/waist up sample's done, all that's left are sketch chibis and samples will be good to go ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 4, 2016)

Woot! ^0^

BTW will you be doing couples or just individuals?


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 4, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Woot! ^0^
> 
> BTW will you be doing couples or just individuals?



I can do couples and groups too, not a problem~ :3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 4, 2016)

Sneak peek of what I'm working on atm, sketch tallish sample btw ~
Bill is not impressed


----------



## Samansu (Dec 4, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Sneak peek of what I'm working on atm, sketch tallish sample btw ~
> Bill is not impressed



Pfft! Bill has no taste! ;P


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 5, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Pfft! Bill has no taste! ;P



Ikr such party pooper x'D
I wasn't able to get much done today so let's see if I can make it up before the day ends ?u?)9


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 5, 2016)

I managed to finish stuff after all :'D
Just one more sample to go ~


----------



## Tobiume (Dec 5, 2016)

♥  aaa very cute Mabel!


----------



## Samansu (Dec 5, 2016)

Looking good! Can't wait for the last one! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 6, 2016)

Tobiume said:


> ♥  aaa very cute Mabel!



Thank you ! QuQ



Samansu said:


> Looking good! Can't wait for the last one! ^-^



Thanks, I might take the day off today but I'll definitely have it tomorrow ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 6, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Thanks, I might take the day off today but I'll definitely have it tomorrow ~



Haha! You don't have to explain that to me you silly goose! XD You are entitled to work at your own pace! I like seeing your stuff, but I know you aren't a robot! ^-^ Enjoy your 'day off'! <3


----------



## Samansu (Dec 6, 2016)

Wah!?

I just realized it is your birthday! ^0^ HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 6, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Wah!?
> 
> I just realized it is your birthday! ^0^ HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! <3



Thank you so much, I had a wonderful day with my family ^ ^
Although I didn't do any work today I can leave a lil preview of what the Sketch Tinnies sample will be ~


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 7, 2016)

And all samples are done just gotta fit them nicely in a chart and we're good to go ~
Kenma is my baby and I love him very much ;u;


----------



## Samansu (Dec 7, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> And all samples are done just gotta fit them nicely in a chart and we're good to go ~
> Kenma is my baby and I love him very much ;u;



Aww yay! He is adorable and I'm excited for you! <3 Can't wait to see it open! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 8, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Aww yay! He is adorable and I'm excited for you! <3 Can't wait to see it open! ^-^



Thank you <3
Done and done !! I'll open up a Museum shop thread soon but commissions are now offically open~
Any question you have please let me know !


----------



## Samansu (Dec 8, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Thank you <3
> Done and done !! I'll open up a Museum shop thread soon but commissions are now offically open~
> Any question you have please let me know !



Yay! Ok first things first... Can I has a Christmas-theme Chibi Icon of my main OC Samantha? ^-^ I don't have a reference for this, but I would love if the could be in a green cowl-neck sweater with a santa hat and holly in the background! <3

Also, for ones where there are 2 prices, what is each price for?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also no fair using Toriel in one of your references! That pick makes me want to cry! ;^;


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 8, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Yay! Ok first things first... Can I has a Christmas-theme Chibi Icon of my main OC Samantha? ^-^ I don't have a reference for this, but I would love if the could be in a green cowl-neck sweater with a santa hat and holly in the background! <3
> 
> Also, for ones where there are 2 prices, what is each price for?
> 
> Also no fair using Toriel in one of your references! That pick makes me want to cry! ;^;



Of course haha, I searched for the sweater and I believe I can do that ~
The yellow-ish prices are for the Sketch style and the purple ones are for the full cg style (fully shaded and added effects) 
Hope that helps ^ ^

Edit: Sorry for Toriel but she was my most recent full body drawing and I really liked how she turned out so I wanted her for sample :'D


----------



## Samansu (Dec 8, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Of course haha, I searched for the sweater and I believe I can do that ~
> The yellow-ish prices are for the Sketch style and the purple ones are for the full cg style (fully shaded and added effects)
> Hope that helps ^ ^
> 
> Edit: Sorry for Toriel but she was my most recent full body drawing and I really liked how she turned out so I wanted her for sample :'D



Yay! I was actually just thinking the piece with her and the mug has a sweater similar to what I want! XD <3

Ah that makes sense! Thanks for clarifying!

Haha it's ok! It makes me want to cry because it is beautiful and there is so much emotion in her face! It is a truly wonderful piece, so you SHOULD use it as an example!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 8, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Yay! I was actually just thinking the piece with her and the mug has a sweater similar to what I want! XD <3
> 
> Ah that makes sense! Thanks for clarifying!
> 
> Haha it's ok! It makes me want to cry because it is beautiful and there is so much emotion in her face! It is a truly wonderful piece, so you SHOULD use it as an example!



Hehe ^ ^
Wahhh thank you so much ;u;
I'm actually thinking of redoing the scene because I feel like I want to do more than what I did previously  ~


----------



## derezzed (Dec 8, 2016)

The Kenma chibi looks great! I love the blending of the hair :-o
And wooow the artworks you set as commission examples look amazing. Mabel's precious and the Bust example has such stunning coloring. 

Good luck with your shop! Hope it gets a lot of love :-]


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 8, 2016)

derezzed said:


> The Kenma chibi looks great! I love the blending of the hair :-o
> And wooow the artworks you set as commission examples look amazing. Mabel's precious and the Bust example has such stunning coloring.
> 
> Good luck with your shop! Hope it gets a lot of love :-]




Wahhh thank you so much QAQ <3333


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 10, 2016)

Doodly doo ~

Edit: Characters are from Glitchtale and belong to Camila Cuevas btw !


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 12, 2016)

Break doodle ~ O3O


----------



## Samansu (Dec 12, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Break doodle ~ O3O



Cute doodle! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 12, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Cute doodle! ^-^



Thank you <33


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't know what I'm doing.... it's something tho :'D


----------



## Samansu (Dec 14, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> I don't know what I'm doing.... it's something tho :'D



Oh! It will be a pretty Christmas angel maybe! ^-^ 

Responded to your PM btw! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 15, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh! It will be a pretty Christmas angel maybe! ^-^
> 
> Responded to your PM btw! <3



<33
Whatever it was it is now frisk from flowerfell this fic breaks my heart every time why do I do this to myself ??
Still figuring out how to add the logo/watermark to my drawings.. I'l figure it out someday ~
Also sorry my handwriting isn't that cute, I tried :'D


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 16, 2016)

boop


----------



## Samansu (Dec 16, 2016)

Hmm I don't know who that character is, but the picture ended up beautiful! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 16, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Hmm I don't know who that character is, but the picture ended up beautiful! <3



Thank you <3
It's from a fanfiction called flowerfell which is set in an Undertale Au, Underfell, in this story each time Frisk dies a flower blooms on their skin, it's a very beautiful and sad story ;u;


----------



## Samansu (Dec 16, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Thank you <3
> It's from a fanfiction called flowerfell which is set in an Undertale Au, Underfell, in this story each time Frisk dies a flower blooms on their skin, it's a very beautiful and sad story ;u;



OMG! How have I not heard of this!? I love Undertale and that sounds amazing! TT~TT


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 16, 2016)

Samansu said:


> OMG! How have I not heard of this!? I love Undertale and that sounds amazing! TT~TT



I hadn't heard about it until recently, there's so many Aus out there ~
The fanfic I read was called Overgrowth but unfortunately I think the author has taken it down, it was a beautiful work though ;_;
I believe you can still access the audio version on youtube and the written story is only available on the author's *patreon*...


----------



## Samansu (Dec 16, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> I hadn't heard about it until recently, there's so many Aus out there ~
> The fanfic I read was called Overgrowth but unfortunately I think the author has taken it down, it was a beautiful work though ;_;
> I believe you can still access the audio version on youtube and the written story is only available on the author's *patreon*...



Aww that's a shame.
I'll try and see if it's on the patreo when I get home from work! 

Gosh I love Undertale... Especially Toriel aka Goatmom! <3 She is the best and I HATE breaking her heart! TT~TT Why you do this to us!? I want to stay with Goatmom and eat Cinnamon and Butterscotch pie!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 16, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Aww that's a shame.
> I'll try and see if it's on the patreo when I get home from work!
> 
> Gosh I love Undertale... Especially Toriel aka Goatmom! <3 She is the best and I HATE breaking her heart! TT~TT Why you do this to us!? I want to stay with Goatmom and eat Cinnamon and Butterscotch pie!



Good luck ~
I know right, goat mom is the best ;u;
The story focuses more on Frisk and Sans' relationship but it's equally heartbreaking so beware TuT


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 16, 2016)

Here you go Samansu, to redeem myself for all the Undertale feels from the other Toriel pic and perhaps a few ones to come... *hides*


----------



## Samansu (Dec 16, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Here you go Samansu, to redeem myself for all the Undertale feels from the other Toriel pic and perhaps a few ones to come... *hides*



Aww yay! happy Goatmom is best Goatmom! I love you Toriel! <3

Thanks Kattiel! <3 You're the best! ^-^ (please don't make me cry with Undertale feels... TT^TT Goatmom doesn't deserve this!)


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 16, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Aww yay! happy Goatmom is best Goatmom! I love you Toriel! <3
> 
> Thanks Kattiel! <3 You're the best! ^-^ (please don't make me cry with Undertale feels... TT^TT Goatmom doesn't deserve this!)



hehehe, glad you liked it <33
She really doesn't since she's such a sweetheart, but I'm a sucker for angst so sorry in advance :'D
I promise I'll compensate with cute happy drawings too !
I want to try doing the others but I have to practice more, I'm not quite happy with how I draw them yet.. 
I'll post it here as soon as I have something decent  ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 16, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> hehehe, glad you liked it <33
> She really doesn't since she's such a sweetheart, but I'm a sucker for angst so sorry in advance :'D
> I promise I'll compensate with cute happy drawings too !
> I want to try doing the others but I have to practice more, I'm not quite happy with how I draw them yet..
> I'll post it here as soon as I have something decent  ~



(GDI Kattiel! I love you and hate you all at the same time...)

Well I look forward to seeing them! <3 I'm sure they will be lovely like the rest of your work! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 16, 2016)

Samansu said:


> (GDI Kattiel! I love you and hate you all at the same time...)
> 
> Well I look forward to seeing them! <3 I'm sure they will be lovely like the rest of your work! ^-^




love you too ( ˘ ?˘)♥
Thank you <333


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 17, 2016)

I didn't do much today so here have an Oc doodle ;u/


----------



## Samansu (Dec 17, 2016)

Aww! That is adorable! <3 Such a sweet picture! TT~TT


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 17, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Aww! That is adorable! <3 Such a sweet picture! TT~TT



Thank you <33
I really love these two, well I love all my babes but the relationship between these two is very important to me ;u;
Hopefully one day I'll have the right skills to draw out their story !


----------



## Samansu (Dec 17, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Thank you <33
> I really love these two, well I love all my babes but the relationship between these two is very important to me ;u;
> Hopefully one day I'll have the right skills to draw out their story !



I'm sure you will get there Kat! <3 (may I call you Kat? ;^; )


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 17, 2016)

Samansu said:


> I'm sure you will get there Kat! <3 (may I call you Kat? ;^; )



Thanks <33
I'll keep working hard! ?v?)9
Of course you can hehe ~ ^ ^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 18, 2016)

Still no finished art so I'll leave more sketches ~
Profile Toriel is hard ;^;


----------



## Samansu (Dec 18, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Still no finished art so I'll leave more sketches ~
> Profile Toriel is hard ;^;




OH. MY. GOD!!! It's soooooooo cute! <3<3<3 ^///^ Goatmom! I love you! Also, Whimsum, Frogget, and Napstablook! ^0^ Best drawing! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 18, 2016)

Samansu said:


> OH. MY. GOD!!! It's soooooooo cute! <3<3<3 ^///^ Goatmom! I love you! Also, Whimsum, Frogget, and Napstablook! ^0^ Best drawing! <3



wahhh thank you so much <333 QuQ
I wasn't sure if I wanted to finish this one but after reading that I'll definitely give it a try ?u?)9


----------



## Samansu (Dec 18, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> wahhh thank you so much <333 QuQ
> I wasn't sure if I wanted to finish this one but after reading that I'll definitely give it a try ?u?)9



Oh you don't have to do it just on my account! ;^; It is super adorable though! I really like Nabstablook! He is probably my favorite of the normal enemies. <3


----------



## ForgottenT (Dec 18, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Still no finished art so I'll leave more sketches ~
> Profile Toriel is hard ;^;



I love Undertale it's my favorite game of all time, great job


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 18, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh you don't have to do it just on my account! ;^; It is super adorable though! I really like Nabstablook! He is probably my favorite of the normal enemies. <3



Well the thing is and it happens a lot is that many times I discard sketches because I don't think they're that good or that people won't like them... so when you said you liked the sketch it gave me motivation to continue ~
Yeah he's also one of my faves, I just love him so much <3




ForgottenT said:


> I love Undertale it's my favorite game of all time, great job



Thank you, it's also on of my favourite games ^ ^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 19, 2016)

Totally did not steal this from someone else pffft
I'm sorry Zeppeli but this chart was so pretty I had to fill it up too, I'm shameless I know pls don't kill me 
I'll post a proper end of the year message on the 31st kay it's too early for cheesy personal messages from this artist yet :'D


----------



## Samansu (Dec 19, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Totally did not steal this from someone else pffft
> I'm sorry Zeppeli but this chart was so pretty I had to fill it up too, I'm shameless I know pls don't kill me
> I'll post a proper end of the year message on the 31st kay it's too early for cheesy personal messages from this artist yet :'D



Oh my goodness! Look at all that progress you have made! You should be very proud of yourself Kat! <3

I wish I had started drawing again earlier so I could do one... TT^TT Ah well... There is always next year right?


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 19, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh my goodness! Look at all that progress you have made! You should be very proud of yourself Kat! <3
> 
> I wish I had started drawing again earlier so I could do one... TT^TT Ah well... There is always next year right?



Thank you <333
I don't want to seem conceited but I really am proud, not only did I improve the quality of my works I also became a lot faster than I was at the beginning of the year QuQ
It's never too late !! Yes absolutely, there's next year and all the years after not to mention all the challenges you can hop on, the monthly challenges, the palette challenges, and so many more !!! >w<)/


----------



## Samansu (Dec 19, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Thank you <333
> I don't want to seem conceited but I really am proud, not only did I improve the quality of my works I also became a lot faster than I was at the beginning of the year QuQ
> It's never too late !! Yes absolutely, there's next year and all the years after not to mention all the challenges you can hop on, the monthly challenges, the palette challenges, and so many more !!! >w<)/



Heehee! Well glad to know you are proud! <3

Yup I know! I will definitely have to look into those. Either way I have made a pretty good amount of progress in the month or so since I started back again. From THIS to THIS! Still tons of room for improvement, but I am pretty proud of myself! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 19, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Heehee! Well glad to know you are proud! <3
> 
> Yup I know! I will definitely have to look into those. Either way I have made a pretty good amount of progress in the month or so since I started back again. From THIS to THIS! Still tons of room for improvement, but I am pretty proud of myself! <3



Hehe ^ ^
And that's definitely some solid improvement there, you're right to be proud !!


----------



## Samansu (Dec 19, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Hehe ^ ^
> And that's definitely some solid improvement there, you're right to be proud !!



Thank you thank you! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 21, 2016)

I had a little bw drawing of a character and I decided to make a vector out of it just to play around in Illustrator xD
Anyway, sorry I haven't been posting much I haven't been feeling very well, it's like I'm always tired no matter how much I sleep and it sucks "OTL


----------



## Samansu (Dec 21, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> I had a little bw drawing of a character and I decided to make a vector out of it just to play around in Illustrator xD
> Anyway, sorry I haven't been posting much I haven't been feeling very well, it's like I'm always tired no matter how much I sleep and it sucks "OTL



Eep! This is really awesome looking, but I am not a fan... (it looks clown-ish and clowns scare me... sorry! TT~TT) The style is super cool though! <3

(Oh no Kat! How long has this been going on? Are you stressed about something? I hope you get some rest soon!)


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 21, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Eep! This is really awesome looking, but I am not a fan... (it looks clown-ish and clowns scare me... sorry! TT~TT) The style is super cool though! <3
> 
> (Oh no Kat! How long has this been going on? Are you stressed about something? I hope you get some rest soon!)



Thank you, sorry I didn't know you didn't like clowns :'D
Around a week I guess, I've been having trouble sleeping it happens sometimes since I'm an insomniac, I'm trying to fix my sleep schedule so I'll try to go to bed earlier today and drink some tea to help me sleep ~ Thank you, it should get better soon ^ ^


----------



## Samansu (Dec 21, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Thank you, sorry I didn't know you didn't like clowns :'D
> Around a week I guess, I've been having trouble sleeping it happens sometimes since I'm an insomniac, I'm trying to fix my sleep schedule so I'll try to go to bed earlier today and drink some tea to help me sleep ~ Thank you, it should get better soon ^ ^



Haha it's ok! How could you have known? But seriously it is super cool looking, just freaks me out a tiny bit! XD

Ah that makes sense then. I often have a similar issue, but in my case it is because I have depression. My sleep will usually not be restful and I am tired all the time by default! TT~TT I hope the tea helps though! Nothing like a nice cup of tea before bed! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 21, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Haha it's ok! How could you have known? But seriously it is super cool looking, just freaks me out a tiny bit! XD
> 
> Ah that makes sense then. I often have a similar issue, but in my case it is because I have depression. My sleep will usually not be restful and I am tired all the time by default! TT~TT I hope the tea helps though! Nothing like a nice cup of tea before bed! <3



thank you <33 ;u;

Ahhh that sucks, I hate feeling like this, specialy when I want to draw but I feel too sluggish and groggy to draw anything properly xT
I agree, I'm an avid tea drinker haha !! I have this new chamomile loose leaf tea I bought the other day I'll brew some of that to drink before bed <33


----------



## esweeeny (Dec 21, 2016)

All your work is so lovely. If you're ever open for commissions please let me know!!! ^~^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 22, 2016)

esweeeny said:


> All your work is so lovely. If you're ever open for commissions please let me know!!! ^~^



Thank you so much  ;u;
The Commissions link on my signature leads to my Art Shop Thread, you already found that though haha


----------



## Samansu (Dec 22, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> thank you <33 ;u;
> 
> Ahhh that sucks, I hate feeling like this, specialy when I want to draw but I feel too sluggish and groggy to draw anything properly xT
> I agree, I'm an avid tea drinker haha !! I have this new chamomile loose leaf tea I bought the other day I'll brew some of that to drink before bed <33



You're welcome! ^///^

Oh it's ok! I'm used to it by now! I just survive with lots of caffeine! XD Oh my goodness I love tea! I have 7 different kinds of tea just in my drawer at work! XD That chamomile tea sounds amazing and I hope you got better sleep last night! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 22, 2016)

Samansu said:


> You're welcome! ^///^
> 
> Oh it's ok! I'm used to it by now! I just survive with lots of caffeine! XD Oh my goodness I love tea! I have 7 different kinds of tea just in my drawer at work! XD That chamomile tea sounds amazing and I hope you got better sleep last night! <3



Caffeine is a life saver lol 
Yasss it's probably the thing I buy the most other than art supplies hahaha
Yes I did sleep better thank you <3 ^ ^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 23, 2016)

Chibi icon gift for my bestie, she wanted one after seeing mine on Fb haha x'D
Also my lovelies in case I'm not able to go online and post tomorrow I wish you all wonderful, happy, lovely and amazing holidays <333


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 26, 2016)

Hope you guys had a lovely Christmas <33
Here's a wip of something I'm working on ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 27, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Hope you guys had a lovely Christmas <33
> Here's a wip of something I'm working on ~



That looks amazing...  I can't wait to see it! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 29, 2016)

Samansu said:


> That looks amazing...  I can't wait to see it! <3



Thank you so much ;u; <33


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 31, 2016)

Hope it's okay to post this here haha, it's more of a stress relief doodle than anything else but idk..
I might post more lyric doodles if you guys don't mind
Note: This is just a doodle kay, no one's cutting themselves on this side of the screen



Spoiler: trigger warning for self harm theme


----------



## Tobiume (Dec 31, 2016)

; 0 ; your lyric doodles are really pretty, I love how the whole thing looks faintly glowy!


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 31, 2016)

Tobiume said:


> ; 0 ; your lyric doodles are really pretty, I love how the whole thing looks faintly glowy!



Thank you, it's an effect I like a lot ^ ^
If you want to try what I do is that I duplicate the layer apply graussian blur and change the layer to overlay ~


----------



## Samansu (Dec 31, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Hope it's okay to post this here haha, it's more of a stress relief doodle than anything else but idk..
> I might post more lyric doodles if you guys don't mind
> Note: This is just a doodle kay, no one's cutting themselves on this side of the screen
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness! So beautiful! <3 You amaze me Kat! ^///^


----------



## Kattiel (Dec 31, 2016)

Samansu said:


> Oh my goodness! So beautiful! <3 You amaze me Kat! ^///^



Thank you so much <33  QuQ


----------



## Tobiume (Dec 31, 2016)

Kattiel said:


> Thank you, it's an effect I like a lot ^ ^
> If you want to try what I do is that I duplicate the layer apply graussian blur and change the layer to overlay ~



0: Ooh, thank you for the advice! lmao maybe when I fully finish something one day I'll try it out!


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm a little late but whateves ~
2016 had it's ups and downs, maybe you were able to reach some goals, maybe you were left with some scars, maybe you learned from your experiences.. 
May this new year that welcomes us be better than the one we left behind


----------



## Samansu (Jan 1, 2017)

Kattiel said:


> I'm a little late but whateves ~
> 2016 had it's ups and downs, maybe you were able to reach some goals, maybe you were left with some scars, maybe you learned from your experiences..
> May this new year that welcomes us be better than the one we left behind



Oh! Beautifully done my dear! <3 I love the colors and I hope you have a wonderful new year as well! ^-^


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 1, 2017)

Samansu said:


> Oh! Beautifully done my dear! <3 I love the colors and I hope you have a wonderful new year as well! ^-^



Thank you <33


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 4, 2017)

Toriel doodle ~
Tried doing something more painting style, it was a lot of fun definitely going to experience with it some more xD


----------



## Samansu (Jan 4, 2017)

Kattiel said:


> Toriel doodle ~
> Tried doing something more painting style, it was a lot of fun definitely going to experience with it some more xD



Oh! I love the eyes! They are so pretty! Good job! <3 Only thing I don't like about it is all the white! XD It hurts my eyes a bit because the whole thing is so lightly colored.


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 4, 2017)

Samansu said:


> Oh! I love the eyes! They are so pretty! Good job! <3 Only thing I don't like about it is all the white! XD It hurts my eyes a bit because the whole thing is so lightly colored.



Thank you ^ ^
Oh yeah I've had the same problem in all my Toriel drawings I don't know what to do with all the white :'D
Also I probably don't notice as much because my screen's light is so dim haha, I end up reducing the brightness to avoid stressing my eyes too much so things always look darker on my screen, sorry about that ;u;
I'll be more careful about it next time ! ?u?)b


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Jan 4, 2017)

Kattiel said:


> Toriel doodle ~
> Tried doing something more painting style, it was a lot of fun definitely going to experience with it some more xD



So pretty!


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 4, 2017)

Gabi<3AnimalCrossing said:


> So pretty!



Thank you ^^


----------



## Samansu (Jan 4, 2017)

Kattiel said:


> Thank you ^ ^
> Oh yeah I've had the same problem in all my Toriel drawings I don't know what to do with all the white :'D
> Also I probably don't notice as much because my screen's light is so dim haha, I end up reducing the brightness to avoid stressing my eyes too much so things always look darker on my screen, sorry about that ;u;
> I'll be more careful about it next time ! ?u?)b



Ah! That makes a lot of sense! Yeah it is unfortunate there is so much white on Toriel. Maybe it would just be better to use slightly darker background colors to balance it out? ^-^ Either way it is still gorgeous! <3


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 4, 2017)

Samansu said:


> Ah! That makes a lot of sense! Yeah it is unfortunate there is so much white on Toriel. Maybe it would just be better to use slightly darker background colors to balance it out? ^-^ Either way it is still gorgeous! <3



Yes I'll try it out next time I draw her, thanks <33


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 11, 2017)

No art this time sorry guys, just wanted to leave a little update since classes started again, I will most likely not post for a while depending on how much time I have between assignments. 
I'll try my best to update this thread as frequently as possible though !!
Kay that's it, thank you <3


----------



## Samansu (Jan 11, 2017)

Kattiel said:


> No art this time sorry guys, just wanted to leave a little update since classes started again, I will most likely not post for a while depending on how much time I have between assignments.
> I'll try my best to update this thread as frequently as possible though !!
> Kay that's it, thank you <3



No prob! School is more important Kat, so do what you need to! ^-^ <3


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 27, 2017)

Lil update ~
Assignment #1 for Digital Class, objective was to "humanize" plants, objects, nature elements and create some sort of narrative, done in Adobe Illustrator.
I'm enjoying this class a lot and apparently I'm doing pretty okay based on the feedback I got from the instructor and fellow classmates so I thought I'd share <3
It has a some design flaws I'm aware and some colours could be changed but I'm still happy with how it turned out ~


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 27, 2017)

Kattiel said:


> ---



Omg this is so beautiful! I love the cacti oh gosh, how adorable! And the blue pansy (I think it's a pansy um) _flower_ is so jealous LMAO

its most likely not a pansy I'm dumb


----------



## Tobiume (Jan 27, 2017)

♥ Ohhh, the flowers are so very cute!  I love how simple and clean the background feels!


----------



## Kattiel (Jan 28, 2017)

Stepheroo said:


> Omg this is so beautiful! I love the cacti oh gosh, how adorable! And the blue pansy (I think it's a pansy um) _flower_ is so jealous LMAO
> 
> its most likely not a pansy I'm dumb



Thank you <3 ;u;
It's okay lol I didn't have time to add too much detail to the background flowers so they look really simple ;u;




Tobiume said:


> ♥ Ohhh, the flowers are so very cute!  I love how simple and clean the background feels!



Thank you <33


----------



## Kattiel (Feb 18, 2017)

Project #2 for Digital tools, theme was "Upside Down Fairytale"
Loved working on this one although my Ai file looks like hell on earth :'D
How have you guys been, sorry I haven't been uploading much since I became a college slave OTL


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 10, 2017)

work for business class ~


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 12, 2017)

Here's a very quick Lapis doodle I did today after watching the newest SU ep, Lapis laughing gives me life I need more of it :'D







​


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 17, 2017)

Typography assignment for digital class
(I died lol rip me goodbye folks nice knowing you)






​


----------



## Kattiel (Mar 22, 2017)

Ballora doodle ~
(I love the Sister Location characters guys you have no idea)


----------



## Kattiel (Aug 21, 2017)

I haven't posted in such a long time, sorry guys school killed me :'D
Here's another vector assignment


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 15, 2018)

Hey there, it's been such a long time I don't think anyone I knew are still active here but I kinda missed being around in the forums so I'll be lurking around and posting some new artsu now and then ;u;
Here's something to start off





​


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 16, 2018)

Pokemon comics ~ 
Read from left to right :3


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Sep 16, 2018)

Your art is absolutely gorgeous! :3


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 16, 2018)

Late Night Thoughts said:


> Your art is absolutely gorgeous! :3



ahhh thank you >u< <33


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 17, 2018)

more doodles ~


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 20, 2018)

Fanart of GibiAsmr's character Lorelei :3c


----------



## moonlightxo (Sep 20, 2018)

Kattiel said:


> Fanart of GibiAsmr's character Lorelei :3c



That looks lovely!


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 20, 2018)

Alissa said:


> That looks lovely!



Thank you <3333


----------



## Kattiel (Sep 24, 2018)

Traditional art gift for friend's birthday


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Oct 11, 2018)

♡ oh my goodness! Your art is so amazing and precious /.\ ♡ I love it so much!


----------



## Kattiel (Oct 24, 2018)

SoraDeathEater said:


> ♡ oh my goodness! Your art is so amazing and precious /.\ ♡ I love it so much!



Ahhhhh thank youuuu, so sorry for the late reply I was away on travel :'D


----------



## Kattiel (Oct 29, 2018)

I got very attached to BatIM and I wasn't ready to let it go :'D


----------



## riummi (Oct 30, 2018)

I just finished watching a playthrough of the game! Really cute drawing <3


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 31, 2018)

pretty drawings


----------

